# Truma Trumatic C 6002 boiler/heater problem



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

Hi,

Don't know if anyone can help but my blown air heating has stopped working, everything else works on the hot water side but the blown air fan does not run. If I leave it on the blown air setting occassionaly the fan starts and runs for a second or two then stops again.

Any ideas, anything I can check?

Dethleffs


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If it runs "now & again" have you tried giving all the wiring a bit of a fumble. It may be a bad connection. Other possibility being the circulation fan motor has gone the shape of pears.

D.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Does it have a seperate thermostat setting? Dodgy stat? Otherwise, id 'fumble' with the connections as well.


----------



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

I have already changed the control panel with the central thermostat setting, and tried fumbling with the cables.

Not changed the remote room thermostat is there anyway I can test this?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Has the thermostat (in the centre of the switch) been accidentally turned completely off.

Charlie


----------



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

No tried it on all settings upto 9 which is the max


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Dose it do as you describe on both EHU and battery, you don't say if the red failure light comes on.

Charlie


----------



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

Yes, same on both. The red failure light does not come on.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are so many 'Fail Safe' things that could stop it running. 
Fan speed not enough to blow switch. Vent restriction by rhodents. Gas presure, Circuit board connections, etc.

Ray.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

In my experience these heaters need to be just right. We took ours to Truma who sorted it out - which the dealer could not.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Our fan on the trumatic has a totaly seperate switch/knob for the blown air. One side of it works off the stat., the other is 'constant'. It seems a simple set up to me. If it wasnt working, i cant see it being that hard to fathom if im honest. (ours, that is)


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Dethleffs.

Truma "may" be able to help you diagnose this problem over the phone.

Their number is Tel: 01283 586050.

Hope you get sorted.

D.


----------



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their help and advice, I have had a good look at it this morning and I know what the problem is now, as the unit runs with one of the wires disconnected from the remote room thermostat. Just need to get a new one ordered now.

Thanks again.
Dethleffs


----------

